# Need some help getting an apprentieship!



## eightpack03 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi everyone im new on here and thought id ask to see if there was a way to get my foot in the door of a local 58 shop. I took my test and did my interview about 4 weeks ago. I really want to start this career as soon as possible! I cant seem to find anywhere online where it lists what companies around me are union so any help is appreciated. I live in Oakland county mi.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Welcome aboard! I doubt you'd get a leg up without the leg work. Try calling around to shops in that local and try to get in as a driver or something along those lines and get known around the trade in your desired work area.*


----------



## NYCEinc (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello all! Student Electrician here working on a project for school! looking forward to learning all I can in class as well as from you guys and gals also so I'll be around frequently.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NYCEinc said:


> Hello all! Student Electrician here working on a project for school! looking forward to learning all I can in class as well as from you guys and gals also so I'll be around frequently.


Welcome aboard! You may want to introduce yourself here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/


----------

